# EOS R Dual Pixel Raw



## pedz (Dec 31, 2018)

I didn't see a recent thread on this.  I assume currently that LR and other Adobe products can not process Canon's dual pixel raw.  I guess the 5D Mk IV produces it.  I have a new Canon EOS R which also produces it.  I just stumbled upon it reading the manual.  I understand that Canon's software can convert it to a TIFF file but that seems rather unattractive to me.

I also assume that folks here don't have any inside track on Adobe's plans but I thought I would ask anyway -- what is it they say?  Hope springs eternal... 

One reason I was interested is I've had a hankering for a way to grade an image's focus.  e.g. if you take a huge batch of photos in a very difficult environment, it would be nice to sort them by their "focus quality" (some term that I just made up but I figure you can guess what I mean).


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 31, 2018)

As far as I understand, you can work normally with these raw files in Lightroom. You just don’t get the special option that dual pixel raw offers. Working with Canon Dual Pixel raw CR2 files in Camera Raw and Lightroom


----------

